# 6. Semperopernball (Petra Gerster)



## Master_Of_Desaster (19 Jan. 2011)

Hallo,
gibt es eigentlich noch weitere Bilder vom 6. SemperOpernball in der Semperoper; Dresden 2011-01-14 ? 

Ich denke, da waren noch andere schöne Frauen anwesend, z.B. Petra Gerster. Wäre super, wenn einer von der hübschen Moderatorin noch ein paar Bilder von diesem Event posten könnte. Danke im voraus. :thumbup:

Gruß Master_Of_Desaster


----------



## endorstern (19 Jan. 2011)

Jo finde ich auch da waren viele dort. Petzold Ballschuh Cramer Illner die ganze ballete.
Ist halt so es gibt fünf oder zehn user in der celeb gemeinde die haben die qellen
und veraten es halt nett was sehr kindisch ist aber so ist es halt mal und auf die sind mehr angewissen.Also vieleicht haben sie herz und posten noch was wenn nett dann hamer pech gehabt.


----------



## posemuckel (19 Jan. 2011)

endorstern schrieb:


> Jo finde ich auch da waren viele dort. Petzold Ballschuh Cramer Illner die ganze ballete.
> Ist halt so es gibt fünf oder zehn user in der celeb gemeinde die haben die qellen
> und veraten es halt nett was sehr kindisch ist aber so ist es halt mal und auf die sind mehr angewissen.Also vieleicht haben sie herz und posten noch was wenn nett dann hamer pech gehabt.



Rächdschraipunk????


----------



## Master_Of_Desaster (19 Jan. 2011)

endorstern schrieb:


> Jo finde ich auch da waren viele dort. Petzold Ballschuh Cramer Illner die ganze ballete.
> Ist halt so es gibt fünf oder zehn user in der celeb gemeinde die haben die qellen
> und veraten es halt nett was sehr kindisch ist aber so ist es halt mal und auf die sind mehr angewissen.Also vieleicht haben sie herz und posten noch was wenn nett dann hamer pech gehabt.



Danke für die Infos. Echt schade, wie ich finde.


----------



## Claudia (20 Jan. 2011)

endorstern schrieb:


> Ist halt so es gibt fünf oder zehn user in der celeb gemeinde die haben die qellen und veraten es halt nett was sehr kindisch ist aber so ist es halt mal und auf die sind mehr angewissen.Also vieleicht haben sie herz und posten noch was wenn nett dann hamer pech gehabt.



Bis jetzt habe ich immer alles gepostet was ich gefunden habe gerade von den deutschen Celebs, aber leider sind im moment noch keine weiteren pics davon bei meinen "Quellen" gepostet worden.


----------



## Master_Of_Desaster (20 Jan. 2011)

Danke, Dir für die Info, Claudia. Ich finde das toll von Dir, ich werde weiter hoffen.
Gruß Master_Of_Desaster


----------

